# freddee's summer cycle log!



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well as it says this is a record for me and those interested in a cycle I will be doing for the next several weeks, followed by a full PCT, which I havn't done for ages, I have been bridging for a couple of months with some sustanon at 300mgs a week and have upped it slightly over the last 2 weeks.

My cycle will consist of 1ml a day of rip blend by Lixus, it is 3 seperate steroids, test prop/tren ace/masteron they are all short esters and that is why I will be jabbing daily.

I will be giving you an idea of my diet and traing as the days unfold, and also I will tell you of any of the supplements I take to enhance my diet, but if you have any questions please feel free to ask, and this will also help me keep this journal going.

Finaly I hope this will be of some help to those planning similer cycles and will endevour to be honest and mention all the points good or bad, here are some quick stats....

age, 49 in august

height, 175 cm or not quite 5,9"

weight (morning birthday suit) 86.7 kg 13.9lbs

I think it is a good time to tell you that I lost a good stone just a couple of months earlier and look in good shape for an old get, and my goal for this summer is to better my condition, at a best guess I would put my fat% at 14% this has a lot to do with my age, the calipers seems to put an extra 2% on for every decade lol.

Well thats enough for now, looking forward to any input from you fella's...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck with your cycle fred, you say you been bridging I've got 3 weeks left on a 10 week cycle of test eth and dbol(1st 4 weeks) is it best I do a a pct. Or could I carry on with something else to another cycle if so " what"

also how many cycles have you done all told?

And when are we going to see some pics of ya fredla?

Cheers mate!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Erm if I knew what I was doing with computers better you would have seen some photos already lol, I can't remember how many cycles I have done, but several would cover it and a couple of short PH cycles too, with bridging or blast cruise, remember I am gettin on a bit, and the possible issues don't apply to me as much as with some younger guys, if you were thinking of doing something between cycles have you thought about some IGF1, when I did this I rated it but like I say I bridged with sustanon at 300mg a week, and personally I would always use test!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey fred good to see another journal on the go..

host your pics at tinypics.com

copy and paste the bit starting







into a post.

franki i dont think staying on is a good idea, from what i gather you havent done many cycles n dont see the need. (yet?)

igf`s an idea tho i ispose ^^^^


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

freddee said:


> Erm if I knew what I was doing with computers better you would have seen some photos already lol, I can't remember how many cycles I have done, but several would cover it and a couple of short PH cycles too, with bridging or blast cruise, remember I am gettin on a bit, and the possible issues don't apply to me as much as with some younger guys, if you were thinking of doing something between cycles have you thought about some IGF1, when I did this I rated it but like I say I bridged with sustanon at 300mg a week, and personally I would always use test!!


Hope I'm not nicking your thread fred

so what would i run and for how long

ie: to my next cycle


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well how long is a piece of string , it is all relative if you think of 500mg of test is a cycle then I know guys who cruise on more than that, but a ml a week of sust is a maintainence bridge to me, as far as time is concerned well its been about nine weeks, and I just feel I have to move things up, I can't explain it any better and not endorsing my intensions or methods on anyone.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just trained chest and biceps today, and had my first jab, no problems, am going to tighten my diet up after a loose weekend, and the depression of watching England!! I had a good session, but need to be repping better on bench, I seem to have lost strength and though I put more emphesis on form I do believe it has to be heavy enough to make a difference, I must be getting old, but I'm also carrying a bit of an injury on my right arm which I'm going to have to work around....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well had a pretty good workout today, I worked quads and calfs, and then had a good stretch off, which is getting all the more important for me, my mate says you should not walk out of the gym on quads day the way you walked in, and I agree!!

I am always happy to have completed my quads day, and I only work my calfs once a week now but do try to go heavier on them than I have in the past, I believe they out of all the muscles have the thickest facia's, so I do strict form and then hit them with some quick pump.

I am considering on light and heavy weeks, were I keep reps around 10 but reasonably heavy weight followed by a week of lighter higher reps with less rest, ho well I'm off to eat, herring and a banana, lucky me!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well its friday which means its back and hamstrings, I worked shoulders traps and tri's on wednesday, I have an injury to my right elbow, i suppose you could call it tennis elbow it has been giving me problems for a while now, I had to totally lower the weight on lateral raises, but slowed the exercise down and still got a good effect off them.

The weather has been too nice, and I hope to get a nice walk in later today, its the way I would rather do cardio, and give my legs a good stretch safter working hamstrings!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Didn't particulary think I trained very well today have been a little under the weather and have been lacking a bit of strength, here is a example of my routine>

Back

wide grip pulldown 3x 10

high pully rope row 3x 15

bentover row (pronate) 3x 10

seated pully row 3x10

wide seated row mcn wide 3x 10 ( Modern T bar broken my favourite)

hamstrings

stiff leg deadlift 3x 10

lieing leg curl 3x 12

I obviously warm up and stretch off after, some days you really get a hit but today it just didn't seem to happen......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well first day back after a few days off, one reason was I had too much to drink on sunday and could not train yesterday, and my right brackial is still giving me hell!! so I changed a few exercises today, which is chest and biceps day this is what I did>

Chest

chest press mcn warm up 3x12

pec deck 3x10

incline chest press mcn 3x10+ 1xdrop set

pullovers 3x10

BO dips 3x15

biceps

BB curls 3x10

rope curls 3x10 (could not do hammer curls)

FST7 preacher mcn

stretch off and warm down...

The reason I did mainly all mcn work is to save my grip, I think a trip to the doc might be in order.

I have had a bit of PIP from my jabs and I don't normally have much of an issue but this stuff hurts a bit, so I'm going to have to use more sites....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi just come back from the gym, it was quads and calfs day to day, took a bit longer than normal, which is straqnge because I started a T5 today and had a lot of energy and my strength was pretty good too! here is my routine>

quads

leg extension WU+ 3X 12

Squat WU+ 3X 12-10

Leg press 3X12

abductor/aductor mcn's 3X15 of each

Calfs

seated calf 3X12+pump

standing calf mcn 3X12+pump

sled type calf mcn 3X25

I am always glad to get my legs out of the way, but never miss them out, it is also the day I leave the gym the most fatigued, I am just wondering what to have for my mid day meal, it might be a turkey sausage and pepper omlette......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have just finished an abs and stretching day, I worked chest and biceps yesterday, and am going walking tomorrow, what I am trying to do is shake this injury to my elbow, I am on ibrufon and trying not to antagonise it any more than i have to.

I have been having a bit of a staycation with the football being on, but am going to get my training and diet a bit better. This rip blend can be a bit painful and thats the census of opinion from a few mates aswell, but its still a populer AAS at the moment, thing in general are going ok.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i recently got over tennis elbow, i dropped so many exercises you wouldnt beleived..

however it didnt stop me deadlifting...

i couldnt do anything that involved pressing or pulling basically that involved the arms.

you might be lucky like me and it`ll go away if not the other main option is doctors fooking great big needles for a cortisone shot.

oh yeah have you got one of those straps that go under the elbow?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I wear a basic strap on my elbow, like I say I'm on 12mg of ibrufen, it seems to be helping a little, the main exercise that gives me pain is lateral raises, I don't go heavy anyway but I like to keep them strict, so I have gone even lighter moved the exercise to my last shoulder ex and really slowed down the movment and it seems to be ok.

I have been the docs and have convinced them I need all my bloods doing again, what it was I had very high cholesterol and was put on statins several years ago (they are evil little [email protected]) and I kind of got artharitis from them, I told them a couple of years ago that I was no longer willing to take them, and now I sort my chol out naturally with good diet and a few supps!! but I went back and said that I am still getting a lot of pain that seems to have stemmed from when I started taking the statins......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I woke up this morning and decided that I would change my quads /calfs to tomorrow and do shoulder traps and triceps, this is an example of my routine but it does change slightly from week to week>

Shoulders

DB press WU+ 3X10

steering wheel + front raise 3X whatever

latert raise 3X 10+

rear delt mcn 3X12

traps

narrow lateral row 3X10

rear barbell row 3X12

farmers walk 3X sets

Triceps

Triceps seated single DB extension 3X1

skull crusher 3X10

standing rope pully 3X10

I had quite a good day today and got a good pump I am looking to get a better look to my traps, I know its genetic but they just don't show well from the front, and I find it hard to get a squaring off if you know what I mean and any real mass, its something to look at in winter!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just finished quads and calfs went ok. I have just started some Melanotan, just a 10mg vial, I put 2ml of bac water in and plan to do .1 0f a ml eod, I am quite fare and don't know how I will get on, its the first time I have used it.

I have had a few poor nights sleep, which is to be expected with tren in the rip blend mix, and to be honest I would rather do the ECA30's than these T5's......


----------



## Hunger (May 21, 2010)

The T5s wont be helping with your sleep either mate, no matter how early you take them as you know they,re alot stronger,and it'll take time to adjust.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am going to cycle them 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, as I say I like the Diamond labs eca's better, I had 2 a day and had loads of energy and little or no crash, well we live and learn!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked back and hams today and tweeked my left hamstring doing stiff legged deads, I had loads of strength though, I done something I have never done before and thats jab in my trap, I don't think I will be doing it again, its ok now but it hurt for a while, and that melanotan makes you sick straight after the jab, I'm sure there are times we ask ourselves the question WHY.......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I brought my shoulder/traps/tris forward to today because I tweeked my hamstring last week and am trying to give it a few more days before I work my legs.

I havn't noticed too much of a difference with the melanotan yet but it is still early days. I am still having a bit of trouble with my right elbow but it doesn't feel quite as bad. I am thinking of changing my routine around shortly, maybe>

Chest/abs

legs

shoulders/ back

arms

I won't do this for too long, but want to change things around for a short while....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It was legs day today I changed it with shoulders to give my hamstring a bit more rest, I am thinking of having a deload next week, just go in and do light weight.

I didn't sleep to good last night and am thinking of doing some GABA and ZMA at bedtime to see if It helps any.

I like the shape of my legs but would love more as in sweep, I might start adding walking lunges, they absolutly crucify me but they are good.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have not yet give an example of my eating so here is what I am going to eat today>

100 gms basic muesli skimmed milk, 40 gms protein shake

pre train, peanut butter cotage cheese on riveta+ apple

PWO, 40 gms protein HMB glutamine + 40 gms glucose powder shake

herring green salad+ ex virg olive oil

30gm protein +egg white 100gms, banana grek style yogert blend shake

main meal, chichen potato veg

muesli skimmed milk

bedtime 40gms protein+15gms ex virg olive oil

this is just today, I believe variety is the spice of life but this is a example of a training days food intake.... I might cut the carbs down on non training days.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I went in a day early today because tomorrow I have to go to the exchange, I changed things a bit with my chest routine I added incline fly's after DB incline press.

I am starting to see results using the melanotan and am getting sa nice colour to my skin and I have really only started so lets see where it goes! I am thinking of starting some HCG so thats another bill, I am runnoing short of a good NO I might go for the DY nox pump I have had it before and rate it, well its time to eat again fish and fruit!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

had a really good session in the gym today, I worked shoulders traps and triceps, and I was looking at my condition after and am quite pleased, I might lower my carbs in a week just to help me tighten up, my skin tone is looking good with the melanotan, I'm giving it a thumbs up.

My mate says that my traps from the front are poor, there isn't good seperation, so I have been trying to work on that point, though my traps from the back are ok not mind blowing but there.

I have to have some bloods done at the doctor tomorrow, lets see what they come up with, I'm usually not far out of spec.......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

gave a blood sample this morning, I had to do it fasting, so I was glad to get home and get some food in me, I have just trained quads and calfs, felt like I lacked a bit of strength?

I have been getting a few comlements just of late and feel my condition is good, I could drop a couple of % fat but there is nothing new there, the sun has finally shown its face so I might go walking this afternoon......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have just got back from a longish hike today, the weather was quite poor but its all part of the fun, I went to a place called Raw Head in Cheshire it is really good walking around there and a change from the gym, but it left me hungry so I am filling my face now, I never have a problem with my eating most of the time I am thinking about my next meal after finishing the last lol.

I have stopped taking the T5's for a week or so and I will cycle them until they are gone, it will help my sleep in the short, and I'm sure its better that way.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Last day of my training today which is back and hamstrings, actually managed to do some stiff legged dead lifts, I have had a problem which my left hamstring and have had to go light on it for two weeks.

I feel I am getting some nice thickness in my back but also seem to be getting nice definition, so on the rip blend it gets a thumbs up from me, I have to go to the supplement shop today I am running short of glutamine and I want a NO product I might go for DY nox pump, I have several sachets of a bog standard one, I am still using, having said that it has been quite good, I got two boxes from Southport when the Britains were on, I normally mix it in with some glucose, HMB, glutamine, and a bit of glucosamine prior to going the gym, and its been alright for the money....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I had to train shoulders today I didn't really want to but I am going to have a few problems getting the days in this week, I worked chest and biceps yesterday and thought it weas a bit too soon to be working like muscles, but its done now and they will have plenty of rest now..

I am just having my early afternoon feed, herring an apple, a vit C cap dandilion extract and green tea extract with a pint of water, lovely!!! then I'm off to the tanning place and then the supp shop......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked quads and calf today, and got a good hit from my training, it is not one of my better areas and needs work, I did a drop set on leg press very narrow stance, just with 150kg on the mcn but with only a short rest quite shallow, but they really seemed to hit my hip flexors, which is interesting, I am going to have to up my efforts this winter,

I have jusrt been shopping and fancied a change from the usual, I got some sizzle steaks and turkey sausage mushrooms and mixed grill stuff, and I bought some mediteranian stir fry, i bought a load of eggs, I have been using liquid egg white for the last month, but fancy some real deal eggs, yum yum......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked back again today, I seemed to get caught up in traffic a bit so I lost a bit of inrensity but got there in the end, I have been feeling a bit tired over the last couple of days, I walked to a town several miles away yesterday its a nice walk, though the weather wasn't good, I havn't seen a sunnny day this month!

I am going to tighten my diet up over the next week, but I am looking ok, I am going to start some HCG this week, I am feeling like its the right time and will run it just past my cycle.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I was going to post yesterday but never got round to it, did chest and biceps, decided to go a little lighter this week and up my cardio a little I just did abs today and a bit of stretching, I aim to keep it light all week with the reps a little higher at around 12.

I am going to tighten up my eating this week, I was going to drop my carbs quite alot but have decided against that, I will start taking my T5's again and change some of the carb sources and like I say do a little more cardio instead.

Some of me wants to finish this cycle, which I am doing in the next two weeks, I have been thinking of doing some IGF13lr in my down time but not sure yet?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a good train today, which was amazing cos I was nackered this morning, I worked lighter but with a bit more intensity, and got a good pump going, I went the sup shop today and got a couple of new beakers, and binned the old ones, about time they were minging.

I am about to have a cheat meal, two Hollands meat pies with brown sause, is that bad of me lol. the weather is attrocious? and I am missing getting out, I want to go blackberry picking and do some easy cardio, come on pies!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

trained quads, and trained light with lots of intensity, and am absolutely all in now, i was only squating 100kg max but I went high reps, I stared the T5's again this morning.

I got a few testers yesterday and am going to try that volumise while training tomorrow, if it is like size on it will do I quite like that though its a luxury.

I am going to see my nephew later he is promoting boxing for juinors in the area, he is trying to get into schools, and give basic lessons there but like usual the funding is hard to get......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just finished back and hamstrings, last day of my week, once again i went for lower weight and higher reps with shorter rests, its like a totally different workout, what i am thinking of doing is a week of light followed with a week of heavy, this might keep the body guessing.

I was surounded by mobile phone users today, it really gets to me, it shouldn't but it does, I am going to try and get some photos done for my birthday, 49, what happened!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I had to drag myself into the gym today, trying to get out of a really low energy period, yesterday I almost slept all day, and was lacking strength today, I managed to have a reasonabley good train today, and feel a lot better for doing so.

I will only go into the gym tomorrow to have a stretch and maybe do a little ab work, I am planning some early cardio sessions this week aswell....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Firstly does anyone know how to delete private messages, I havn't deleted any since the start and now its nearly full???

Trained to day did shoulders traps triceps and was knackered, but got through it tried a new NO product by labrada, the jury is still out on it yet, the latest vyle of the rip blend is or seems a lot stronger the colour is a lot deeper, I have only a few jabs left though so I'll get through this and then have a long time off, because i have been bridging for quite a while and am due some time off.......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well just done some abs and a bit of stretching, I have been having a few problems sleeping and havn't felt my best for the last couple of days.

Went to my mates supplement store and got some protein (Myofusion) for a change he has got the liquid fury in, and I might have a go at that next time!, I managed to cadge some freebie testers off him, anything for nothing, thats what I say......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Quads got a bit of a battering along with my calfs today, its always good to get them out of the way, they did get a good working though I didn't go to heavy on the squat I finished on 110kg, then I went on to leg press and finished on 200kg and pushed out to almost failure. I had a little better sleep last night, so felt a little better in the gym.

well I'm quickly approaching the end of my cycle, and am in a quandry if I am going to bridge or come right off decisions decisions!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't believe there is a shortage of tamoxifen, so i will have to delay my PCT, and I havn't got any, and before anyone flames me, the masteron is a natural anti estrogen and I havn't had any gyno issues.

So what I have decided what to do is take a short cycle of turinabol, its good for getting rid of any water, and really I just want to try it!, in this peroiod i will tighten my diet uop which I really havn't done over the last few weeks, and this should protect the muscle its gone a little against my plan but I can live with it.......


----------



## Hunger (May 21, 2010)

freddee said:


> Well just done some abs and a bit of stretching, I have been having a few problems sleeping and havn't felt my best for the last couple of days.
> 
> Went to my mates supplement store and got some protein (Myofusion) for a change he has got the *liquid fury* in, and I might have a go at that next time!, I managed to cadge some freebie testers off him, anything for nothing, thats what I say......


Give it a go mate and get some piccys up your lookin pretty good, and thats not the same as pretty :becky:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

That is my intention I should get some photos up next week, and cos my plans have had to change slightly I will put a few more up at the end of the month.

I have been a bit loose with my diet and not done hardly any cardio but will try and sort that over the next few weeks.......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

its come around again the last train of the week, back and hamstrings, I did a T5 this morning so I was up for it, that and an NO product in me, I chatted a bit at first but cut off and got some intensity into my back workout.

I am cutting my carbs and upping my water intake plus I am uppping my anti water supps, things havn't gone quite as I planned but that just me lacking a bit of disipline, this is why I have extended this peroiod another few weeks, just to get in better shape, as I have said I aim to put a few pics up in the next week, its not going to be be look how good I am, more look I'm still hanging in at 49 years old, so bare that in mind before your get too critical......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

just went in the gym today and did a bit of abs and some cardio then hit the sunbed.

Started some HCG today and will take that every three days for a while, I have one jab of the rip blend left, then I will leave it for a few days and then start some tbol 50mgs a day for a few weeks, this is also a period were i'm going to diet down a bit, lets see how it goes!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Chest and biceps today went quite well, used a sachet of size on by Gaspari I quite like it it gives you abit more stamina.

I started some Tbol today having finished the rip blend yesterday, I am also taking some Hcg for the next few weeks, I am keeping my water up and have slightly lowered my carbs and will keep lowering them over the next few days.

I will go walking this afternoon, the weather looks half decent today for a change.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

shoulder /traps/ triceps, I went in with an atitude to work hard with lots of intensity, and throw a few extras in like drop sets and extra reps, I did this got a great pump, but to be honest was all in by the end of the session.

I went the opposit way around today on shoulders started with mcn press 3 sets with one mini drop set, then rear delt mcn 3 heavy sets, then side laterals not heavy but good form, then I did stearing wheel with a 15kg disc followed with front raises with disc for 3 sets, I did this today after chest yesterday I don't normally like to do this but all the pushing is done for the week now.

Did some HCG this morning and am on my secon d day of Tbol, lets see if it lives up to its rep, though I won't find out for a week or so......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had no energy today but did some abs and cardio, actually felt a lot better after, then I tanned a bit cos I done the last of the milanotan I had, bye the way it can really make you queezy, got some back pumps of the Tbol.

Anyway its my birthday today so I pottered about, I always go the cemetary, and laid some flowerd on my late partners grave (Debbie) and also my mum and one of my sisters is there, so I get a few bunches.

I was meant to do quads calfs today but just new I didn't have it together, which I think is the best thing, I went shopping got the usual but seen a big pork pie, well it is my birthday lol, ho forgot went on thee cross trainer and put in my stats had to change age, what a downer!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I went to bed early last night, absolutely bolloxed, got up early and ate, then went back to bed, got up again and ate and then prepared for the gym, quads and calfs, had a good intense training session, was having a bit of pain in the groin, but think it could be from the HCG, i am still more fatigued than normal.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

For got to mention, I walked into my doctors yesterday I just wanted to check some bood tests I had done a short while back, the bloods were taken when I was in my cycle, it was full blood count cholesterol, liver and creatinine (kidney's), I never got to see my doctor but asked if the bloods were ok and everything was in range and nothing to contact me about, so I didn't see the point of making an appointment, but when I do I will ask for a print out, which is handy.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

God this gets repetative doesn't it, back and hams, though I had a good train I was lacking strength, maybe due to the fact I finished the rip blend 5 days ago and now am only doing 50mg of Tbol, I am starting to look a little drier, but I also feel small?,

I went back to the gym and did some cardio on the cross trainer last night, the weather is awful so my normal walking has been curtailed, its another horrible day today.

Did another jab of HCG this morning, this should put me in good stead for when I run a PCT in a couple of weeks, anyway it food time chicken and pesto/pasta+banana.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I finally managed to upload, or should I say my brother in law managed to upload some photos, at last, they wern't too bad, and are in the pictures section.

I have trained today the usual shoulders trap tri's, I havn't felt too good all weeekend and still don't feel tiptop, so am going to have a couple of days out, I am upping my diet now, and have changed my training slightly, too a more mass building way of training, I havn't thrown form out of the window but, lets say there is a bit more body english in my movements, my diet has been a bit scruffy today but I will tidy it up and just eat more good stuff than I have been, a bit more bread might creep in to my diet, but basically I will just up the calories.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

After a couple of days off I trained back and hamstrings today, i got a hell of a good pump, the only problem is I got some lactic acid build up which caused a grip problem, I have a problem at the best of times because all the bars are olympic size and I have quite small hands, so on sldl I had to do a bit of a rest pause.

I changed one or two things today on my back I changed to narrow grip pulldown, which I really liked, and added some hypers to my hamstring workout.

this aftermoon i went to the supplement shop for some protein I bought some gaspari myofusion, it seems to be a safe set of hands.....


----------



## Cecoo046 (Aug 20, 2010)

Our products will become your best partner.We are the first developer of Blu-ray software in the world.Youth is not a time of life; it is a state DVD Ripper of mind; it is not a matter of rosy cheeks' date=' red lips and supple knees; it is a matter of the will, a quality of the imagination, a vigor of the emotions; it is the freshness of the deep springs of life.

Youth means a tempera-mental predominance of courage over timidity, of the appetite for adventure over the love of ease. This often exists in a man of 60 more than a boy of 20. Nobody grows old merely by a number of years. We grow old by deserting our ideals.

Years may wrinkle the skin, but to give up enthusiasm wrinkles the soul.Video Converter Worry, fear, self-distrust bows the heart and turns the spring back to dust.

Whether 60 or 16, there is in every human being's heart the lure of wonder, the unfailing childlike appetite of what's next and the DVD Ripper joy of the game of living. In the center of your heart and my heart there is a wireless station: so long as it receives messages of beauty, hope, cheer, courage and power from men and from the Infinite, so long are you young.

When the aerials are down, and your spirit is covered with snows of cynicism and the ice of pessimism, then you are grown old, even at 20, but as long as your Blu-ray Ripper aerials are up, to catch waves of optimism, there is hope you may die young at 80.

相关的主题文章：

DVD Ripper

Report: Apple in Talks to Offer $1 TV Show Rentals

Plane Crashes in Northeastern China, Killing 42

DVD Ripper


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

got in today and worked quads and calfs, I really must of hit the quads hard because I had trouble walking down the stairs, I have been throwing in a little drop set on squats, just a little pump set, and then I go into leg press, the problem with that mcn, it seems to cripple the bottom of my back, I have to get off and do stretches before I can continue, I start with extensions and end with aductor/abductor mcn, I keep meaning to change things and put some walking lunges in, but havn't yet.

I might start hitting calfs more often but do less sets, the old school theory is you can work them almost daily....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Went to the local strong man event yesterday, well I say local, its the next town away, but it was a beautiful day so I got up and made myself some food to take and had a walk along the river, there and back, about 12 miles, nice easy cardio, I watched a few events it looked like Mark Felix was going to win it again, and I'm sure he did, can that man dead lift!

Trained shoulders traps tris, not too much intensity today but had a good train, instead of front raises I did mcn front press, holding the handles parrallel in front of me, got quite a good hit off them, I am using heavier weight or trying to because i'm moving into my winter training now and don't want to loose strength......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Watched a Ronnie Coleman dvd this morning for a bit of motivation, then went and worked back and hams, and I think it worked, my weights went up on a couple of exercises without loosing the form.

i am moving my calories up still and will have to do a macro count day soon to see where I am as far as nutrition is concerned, i am eating a few things that I havn't , like more bread and the odd tin off beans, I would like to be 15 stone for new year.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just thought I would update on whats going on, I have just had a few days off and having done two sessions at the gym shoulders today, I am doing just 1ml of sust a week at the moment, and also some IGF1, which I like, the pumps are amazing, I have put on a few lbs and aim to put on quite a few more for the new year, I would like to be 210lbs good mass, lets see!

I seem to be a bit short on strength this last couple of days. I'm off to the exchange tomorrow so I won't train I will have a nice long walk though, I hope the weather is ok its been raining the last few days, I don't mind getting a bit wet, but this summer has been poor......


----------

